# Nfaa outdoor nationals=scores



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing. I have tried looking for a link and I haven't been able to find one.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Go to the NFAA web and look on the left for results they are posted


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

archer_nm said:


> Go to the NFAA web and look on the left for results they are posted


This may help.

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/u...door Nationals Darrington - AdultsResults.pdf


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks TNMAN


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Did you see that 553 score in MBHFS?? Danged good score! 554 in AMFS, only ONE point up? HMMMMM....perhaps the Scope and long stabilizer aren't the huge advantage people think that they are, huh?


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

field14 said:


> Did you see that 553 score in MBHFS?? Danged good score! 554 in AMFS, only ONE point up? HMMMMM....perhaps the Scope and long stabilizer aren't the huge advantage people think that they are, huh?


Or.....perhaps Matt Schmitz is an exceptional fixed pin shooter.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> Or.....perhaps Matt Schmitz is an exceptional fixed pin shooter.


Well, the top 3 AMBHFS ain't doing so bad either...they'd be right up there with the "Big boys" in AMFS! No doubt that Matt is a superb fixed pin shooter, and I wouldn't doubt one bit that he can shoot "scopes" too!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> Or.....perhaps Matt Schmitz is an exceptional fixed pin shooter.


I second that ! tommy is a awesome shot as well good luck to the top 3


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

bopo2 said:


> I second that ! tommy is a awesome shot as well good luck to the top 3


Doesn't come easy, no matter what. They work on their games - - mental and physical. Those boys would likely beat most of us...using OUR bows and arrows!


----------



## MMBowhtr (Jan 22, 2013)

what gives not a single Pro there some sort of boycott going on


----------



## sstarnes (Feb 1, 2003)

MMBowhtr said:


> what gives not a single Pro there some sort of boycott going on


Pro's only shoot for score on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Everyone else has the 3/5 day option.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Schmitz was SUPPOSED to have switched to AMFS at the end of the Spring but, he is holding out a bit longer it seems...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> I second that ! tommy is a awesome shot as well good luck to the top 3


Yep, TW has been in the top 2 to 3 of BHFS Field Gamers for a few years. Maybe this will be his year. It seems like every year someone in the Fixed Pin division has a few more Dot's in the quiver than TW. Since #1 isn't defending this year in Darrington, I wish him well. (even though he is a Northerner) :becky:
Hmmm where is #1 these days? I think he's turned in to a Recurve Sponge-Bob killer. :becky:


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> Yep, TW has been in the top 2 to 3 of BHFS Field Gamers for a few years. Maybe this will be his year. It seems like every year someone in the Fixed Pin division has a few more Dot's in the quiver than TW. Since #1 isn't defending this year in Darrington, I wish him well. (even though he is a Northerner) :becky:
> Hmmm where is #1 these days? I think he's turned in to a Recurve Sponge-Bob killer. :becky:


Yea I saw him the other day on the 3d range he looked as if he was having fun:shade:


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

https://twitter.com/Bowjunky9/statuses/360820872090619904



> Men's Pro after 7 targets: Broadwater 166, Bass 163, English 163, C. Johnson 163, Gillingham 160 #NFAAOutdoor


Looks like Jesse is just as dominating with X scored as a 6. I do wonder if all 5 are clean and it is just X's or not.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Hmmm, after 14 things have changed:



> Men's Pro after 14: English 329, Bass 327, Menzer 326, Cousins 325, Gellenthien 323 #NFAA Outdoor


https://twitter.com/Bowjunky9/status/360838004509642752

Interesting.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

ThunderEagle said:


> https://twitter.com/Bowjunky9/statuses/360820872090619904
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Jesse is just as dominating with X scored as a 6. I do wonder if all 5 are clean and it is just X's or not.


I'm betting Broadwater is clean since he is only 2 x's/6's from perfect.


----------



## MMBowhtr (Jan 22, 2013)

ok not making any sense on what I am seeing, how are they going to shoot Field/Hunter and animal on a 5 day option starting on Thursday??? are they shooting animal today?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

erdman41 said:


> I'm betting Broadwater is clean since he is only 2 x's/6's from perfect.


That is only for SEVEN targets...there are 28 targets in a full round! Even at that, if he holds this pace for all 28, he will be at 104 X's out of 112 shots...IF he doesn't shoot any "4's" in there somewhere. I have heard that Jesse "routinely" shoots over 100 X's in a round of 112 shots anyways.
We'll know soon enough.
Oh, and I believe everyone shoots the animal on the last day, including the Pros?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

ThunderEagle said:


> Hmmm, after 14 things have changed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since there are only 4 shooters per bale, I would imagine bowjunky didn't have time to get to ALL the pro groups, so is providing updates by GROUP and not for EVERY Pro out there.
7 down is danged good for 14 targets...assuming they've shot all of 'em into the spot, that is and nobody shot any "4's"....????


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> Yea I saw him the other day on the 3d range he looked as if he was having fun:shade:


"fun" is a good thing. :becky:


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Ben shot a 559 93x today for the lead. He shot a 560 field at our state field a cpl weeks ago.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

field14 said:


> That is only for SEVEN targets...there are 28 targets in a full round! Even at that, if he holds this pace for all 28, he will be at 104 X's out of 112 shots...IF he doesn't shoot any "4's" in there somewhere. I have heard that Jesse "routinely" shoots over 100 X's in a round of 112 shots anyways.
> We'll know soon enough.
> Oh, and I believe everyone shoots the animal on the last day, including the Pros?


Yes I know this. Was just saying through 28 arrows it was more likely not hitting 2 x's rather than 27 x's and one 4.

Wonder what happened to Broadwater according to Bowjunky's score tally on Twitter he is tied for 11th?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

erdman41 said:


> Yes I know this. Was just saying through 28 arrows it was more likely not hitting 2 x's rather than 27 x's and one 4.
> 
> Wonder what happened to Broadwater according to Bowjunky's score tally on Twitter he is tied for 11th?


Check this:
http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/u...013726-Outdoor Friday scores - ProResults.pdf 

Jesse obviously just wasn't on the top of his game today...556 and "only" 74 X's...he's 22 points off the lead; gonna be tough to make this up without a 560 and beaucoup X's tomorrow AND nailing 26/28 "dots" on the animal.

T


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Ben's been shooting clean and 90+ x's and missing single digit animal dots for a cpl months now. The difference between a 56 and a clean round is only 4 points. That's noting in the scheme of things. With 28 points possible on the animal and 112 on the hunter, I think X's on the hunter will determine the winner.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I officially hate the new Pro scoring. You've got a 555 6 places above a 558.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

ccwilder3 said:


> I officially hate the new Pro scoring. You've got a 555 6 places above a 558.


Yes I know how you feel me neither.


----------



## MMBowhtr (Jan 22, 2013)

they way the scores are posted are the problem, they are using the 560 as a par and X's are bonus points, they should just post the score shot only, it would make more sense then


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Ben leads by 10 going to the animal round.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

This all started because Jesse was leading by one or two going into the animal round.

Once they went to a 3 day format for the pro's, they did not need to change the scoring.


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Where are they shooting? Must be very flat with those scores


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

ccwilder3 said:


> This all started because Jesse was leading by one or two going into the animal round.
> 
> Once they went to a 3 day format for the pro's, they did not need to change the scoring.


Exactly!!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

oldpro888 said:


> Where are they shooting? Must be very flat with those scores


Darrington, and it is far from being FLAT! One of the most challenging set of field courses in the United States, in fact. If it was Mechaniscburg, then one could say "flat", but not so with Darrington.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

MMBowhtr said:


> they way the scores are posted are the problem, they are using the 560 as a par and X's are bonus points, they should just post the score shot only, it would make more sense then


The purpose behind it is so the "Joes" can run a comparison with the standard 560 scoring, see the "x" or 6-ring count and go from there. 
As far as "hating" the 6-ring scoring format, ALL of the PROS knew the scoring system and how it works well in advance of the tournament. The PROS wanted it this way, so that is what they got.

Right now, personally, I have mixed feelings with this. It is good to be able to make up for a "4" instead of basically not standing a snowball's chance if you shoot below 558 (real score). That happened last year at Nationals when some pros dropped a point, and didn't stand a chance, so they walked off the course and didn't bother to finish. 
The other side of that coin is that the last time the PROS got the scoring changed as supposedly an "experiment" for them ONLY...we all got stuck the next year with everyone having to shoot that same scoring. Those that were around in 1977 know what happened to the NFAA membership and participation levels as a direct result of that situation.
Will history repeat itself? Time will tell.

In the meantime, the PROS know what they gotta do, and many are "out of it" already, because you ain't gonna pick up 10 points on the animal round from the current leader unless he has a complete miss or a major equipment breakdown that takes him out.


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow, that is impressive for there for sure.shot a lot tougher though, the old NY state and nationals at Watkins Glenn were tough, the toughest I ever shot was in Casper WY, so steep I almost didn't make it back up the hill on the back 14 and didn't shoot much over 540. These scores these guys are shooting are unreal, must be hgh, lol


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Ok, oldpro888...NOW you got my attention! You mentioned the Casper Mountain course near Casper Wyoming? That is where I learned to shoot field archery! I was a member of the old Red Arrow Archers Archery Club back in 1969 and put a LOT of my own blood, sweat, and tears helping to maintain that Casper mountain course, or should I say courses. Back in '69-72, the animal round over the hill wasn't there yet, but it was being planned for.
The course IS tough...a lot of it is because it isn't laid out in 2 sets of 14 targets, but rather #1 and #28 are the closest ones to the "top" that you are going to get. You have to go down the "valley" on the field side to the lowest point on target #14, and then crawl back out of there from #15 thru #28. #28 is a tough 50 yard uphill shot, but NOT the toughest shot on the course by any means.
The Hunter round, back in 1969 was beautiful and the first half was in the pines, and then as you crawled out for the 2nd 14, you got out in the open sage brush and those last 4 targets were monsters...because they were out in the open near the top of the slope and there was no way to get out of the wind either. 44 yarder with normally a left to right cross wind, 48 yarder with a right to left cross wind, and then that blasted bunny right on the ridge-line out in the wind that could do anything it wanted to you,, hahaha.

I was the first Wyoming shooter to shoot over 500 with recurved bow and fingers on that course, and also the first to shoot a perfect 560 animal round (old animal targets, and I do mean the OLD animal targets). I shot the course in the early 1990's when I was shooting well and was happy as heck to shoot a 552 on the field side, and had to work for that!

I love those Casper Mountain courses, but don't know if I'll ever get to shoot them again. I practically lived up there on the mountain during the summers from 1969-1972. I would shoot no fewer than 56 targets in one day, and most times 112 targets...it was a haul up there, so I took advantage of it.

As far as Watkins Glen, those courses were tough too; but I always shot my best scores on the West Virginia and the Presidential because they got my attention and made me pay attention. My lowest score up there was shot on the Pennsylvania...which IMHO was likely the easiest course up there. NY and Connecticut were technical courses, but not like WV and Presidential.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

The Pros have shot both flat courses the rest of us are on all 5 ranges


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Gary have you all been talking about the BH/BB combination issue


----------



## MMBowhtr (Jan 22, 2013)

Buddy of mine there said they were over 8hrs on the range, said all the phones rangefinders, chairs etc and multiple draws where the main culprit, can anyone confirm if it was course wide or just the Pros?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

We've gotten so use to seeing Jesse kicking everyone's rear that we think something must be wrong with the new scoring. It's the same for everyone, it just looks as if the names at the top are changing. It happens. Ask Terry Ragsdale, Cousin Dave.
Personally, I think the x should be a tie breaker on F/H, and keep the dot as a bonus on the Animals. I don't like changing scoring formats for the simple reason of comparison to the previous record holders.
It gives the "old guard" a platform to say things like, "well we used aluminum arrows with screw in points, or pins with no levels, or no housings, or bows with 45% LO, or 3/4" lenses with no clairifier" you get the point. Change is never easy. 
I don't hear the same complaint with the 11 scoring on the LAS tournament. Is that different? :noidea:

I guess I'm an "Old Fart" these days, but Old or Young, Farts will be! Now that's philosophy! :becky:


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I will be curious to see if any of the pro's skip shooting today since it is a moot point for most.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Congrats to Ben English, 2013 Pro champ


----------



## bassbusta01 (Jan 23, 2009)

amazing shooting ben congrats stand up guy here


----------



## Shrek XT3000 (Apr 19, 2005)

:thumbs_up... Way to go Ben
Jeff


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Congrats to Mike Leiter for Pro SFS.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

+1 for Mike. He's still got it.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

AMBHFS winner Matt Schmitz scored 1679 which was the same score as last years National BHFS top score.

I guess that was Left Coast revenge. (sort of) :wink:


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

Congrats to all the Champs.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

hats off to the NFAA staff for getting the scores up on the web in a timely manner


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Help me understand the scores over 600 in a 560 round. Even if you give a six for an. It doesn't add up


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

oldpro888 said:


> Help me understand the scores over 600 in a 560 round. Even if you give a six for an. It doesn't add up



28 targets x 24 points per = 672 possible


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks, no wonder I don't have a career where I need math


----------

